# What to do?



## mrsbro (Jun 4, 2008)

My husband and I have just reached our 2 year anniversary. The summer of 2007 we were having huge financial problems. My husband decided he should go work offshore. So he moved to Louisiana in August. My 2 year daughter and I followed in October. That is when our trouble began and just continued getting worse. I don't know anyone down here and I feel very lonely. He drinks constantly, doesn't want to come home because he would rather spend the night at his uncle's house. Complains about money but doesn't mind spending it. He comes home for his 2 weeks and leaves us broke and behind on bills again. So when he leaves we have to play catch up. He told me that our marriage was a business arrangement and that he didn't want to marry me when he did. I don't know how much more I can take. I only wanted to be married one time, but it looks like that was a dream. Oh and I have caught him telling one of his women on Myspace that our marriage is over and that is only about our daughter and that he would fly up there and be with her whenever she wanted him to. I don't want my daughter to grow up like I did. I am seriously thinking about moving back home but my job is great down here and I really love it. It's very hard to find decent jobs back home. I don't know what to do. I still love him. But I don't know if we can fix the damage that our marriage already has. Can someone give me some advise?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Lindsay,

I'm sorry to hear of your situation. It sounds like your husband has totally checked out of the marriage (if he was ever checked in to begin with). If he is not willing to make any effort to work on your relationship, I would seriously consider moving on. If he's rarely home, drinking all the time, pursuing other women on MySpace and causing you financial ruin & speaks of your marriage like he regrets getting married, he's checked out.

If it were me, I would cut him off completely and work on building a savings for you and your daughter. I wouldn't let him drain another ounce of my money or my heart.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

swedish said:


> Hi Lindsay,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of your situation. It sounds like your husband has totally checked out of the marriage (if he was ever checked in to begin with). If he is not willing to make any effort to work on your relationship, I would seriously consider moving on. If he's rarely home, drinking all the time, pursuing other women on MySpace and causing you financial ruin & speaks of your marriage like he regrets getting married, he's checked out.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

draconis


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Tough advice Swedish but solid.


----------

